# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  __ خلباني بدون  كنكور يا كم كنكور  :)) __

## Seyed Chester

سلام دوستان خسته نباشيد 
يه سوال داشتم از خدمتتون
ميخواستم ببينم براي خلباني هواپيماي مسافربري يا باري سنگين ( از اون بزرگا  :Yahoo (4):  اسمشو نميدونم )
ميشه بدون كنكور رفت دانشگاهش ايا ؟ يا مثلا موسسات اموزشي؟
اگر فقط با كنكوره شرايطش چيجورياس  كسي كه كنكور تجربي هم بده ميتونه برا دانشگاهش ايا؟

----------


## ifmvi

*تا اونجایی که من اطلاع دارم خلبانی دوره های آموزشی مخصوص به خودش رو داره که ارتباطی به کنکور نداره و هزینه های این دوره ها اونطور که شنیدم سنگینه و البته یه خبری هم که اخیرا شنیدم این بود که تعداد خلبان ها زیاد شده و درنتیجه خلبان های بیکار کم نیستن.*

----------


## mohi.goli

> سلام دوستان خسته نباشيد 
> يه سوال داشتم از خدمتتون
> ميخواستم ببينم براي خلباني هواپيماي مسافربري يا باري سنگين ( از اون بزرگا  اسمشو نميدونم )
> ميشه بدون كنكور رفت دانشگاهش ايا ؟ يا مثلا موسسات اموزشي؟
> اگر فقط با كنكوره شرايطش چيجورياس  كسي كه كنكور تجربي هم بده ميتونه برا دانشگاهش ايا؟


من یه دوستی داشتم که مدرسه ی هواپیمایی میرفت ولی کلا هم شغل خیلب خوبیه هم اگه تلاشت خوب باشه ب جاهای خوبی میرسی ولی شنیدم که یکم پذیرششون واسه خلبانی سخته مثلا خدمه ی هواپیما راحته ها ولی مثل فوریته تقریبا که یکم شرایط عجیب دارن

----------


## Seyed Chester

دوستان من هر چقدر سرچ ميكنم به نتيجه نميرسم
هيچ دانشگاه يا موسسه اي معرفي نشده

----------


## Seyed Chester

هوانوردی- ناوبری هوایی، هوانوردی- خلبانی، حسابداری، مدیریت (تمام گرایش‌ها)، مدیریت فرهنگی هنری، مدیریت بازرگانی دریایی، علوم اقتصادی (تمام گرایش‌ها)، معارف اسلامی و علوم سیاسی، الهیات و معارف اسلامی (تمام گرایش‌ها)، معارف اسلامی و مدیریت (تمام گرایش‌ها)، کارشناسی مدیریت امور بانکی، مدیریت بیمه، امور گمرکی، کاردانی امور گمرکی، کاردانی امور حسابداری، اقتصاد نظری، فلسفه، اقتصاد حمل و نقل، علوم اقتصادی- اقتصاد صنعتی، کارشناسی حسابداری (تمام گرایش‌ها)، معارف اسلامی و حقوق (تمام گرایش‌ها)، الهیات و معارف اسلامی و ارشاد (تمام گرایش‌ها)، معارف اسلامی (گرایش‌های فقه و اصول- فلسفه اسلامی)، علوم حدیث (تمام گرایش‌ها)، ادبیات و زبان عربی، ریاضی و فیزیک، کاردانی امور بیمه، کاردانی حسابداری، کاردانی مدیریت بازرگانی، کاردانی علمی- کاربردی صنایع چوب، اطلاعات نظامی، علوم و فنون هوانوردی- خلبانی هلیکوپتری، مهندسی نگهداری هواپیما، مهندسی سیستم، علوم قرآنی- تربیت معلم قرآن مجید، کتابداری، فقه و حقوق حنفی، فقه و حقوق امامی، فقه و حقوق شافعی، علوم پایه انتظامی، خدمات مسافرتی و جهانگردی.
مواد امتحان اختصاصی و ضرایب آن‌ها: ریاضی (با ضریب 4)، زیست‌شناسی (با ضریب 2)، فیزیک (با ضریب 3)، شیمی (با ضریب 2) و زمین‌شناسی (با ضریب 1)





دوستان اينو كانون زده 
اما حرفي از دانشگاها نزده ، عده اي ميگن بايد بريم دانشكده نظام حقيقت داره ايا؟

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Seyed Chester


دوستان من هر چقدر سرچ ميكنم به نتيجه نميرسم
هيچ دانشگاه يا موسسه اي معرفي نشده


توی نت عبارت آموزش خلبانی رو سرچ کنین چند تا موسسه اسمشون میاد.*

----------


## saj8jad

به نظرم باس بری تو نظام  :Yahoo (4):  تو خود خودش  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Seyed Chester

> به نظرم باس بری تو نظام  تو خود خودش


نه نميخوام خلبان جنگده شم مسافر كشي ميخوام بكنم با هواپيما  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hell queen

رشته‌ هوانوردی‌ دارای‌ سه‌ شاخه‌ خلبانی‌، مراقبت‌ پرواز و ناوبری‌ هوایی‌ است‌ که‌ در این‌ میان‌ دو شاخه‌ خلبانی‌ و مراقبت‌ پرواز از بین‌ داوطلبان‌ گروه‌های‌ آزمایشی‌ ریاضی‌ و فنی‌ و علوم‌ تجربی‌ دانشجو می‌پذیرند که‌ ما در اینجا به‌ معرفی‌ این‌ دو شاخه می‌پردازیم‌ :


شاخه‌ خلبانی‌ تنها شاخه‌ خلبانی‌ که‌ از طریق‌ آزمون‌ سراسری‌ دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز آموزش‌ عالی‌ دانشجو می‌پذیرد، شاخه‌ خلبانی‌ نظامی‌ است‌ که‌ دانشجویان‌ آن‌ در دانشگاه‌ علوم و فنون هوایی شهید ستاری‌ آموزش‌ می‌بینند. هدف‌ از پذیرش‌ دانشجوی‌ هوانوردی‌ (خلبانی‌) در دانشگاه‌ هوایی‌ شهید ستاری‌، تربیت‌ خلبان‌های‌ مورد نیاز نیروی‌ هوایی‌ جمهوری‌ اسلامی‌ است. نیروی‌ هوایی‌ تعیین‌ می‌کند که‌ دانشجویان‌ خلبانی‌ در کدام‌ رشته‌ تخصصی‌ (خلبان‌ جنگی‌ ، آموزشی‌ یا مسافربری‌) آموزش‌ ببینند. آنچه‌ مهم‌ است‌ این‌ است‌ که‌ رشته‌ هوانوردی‌ (خلبانی‌) دانشگاه‌ علوم و فنون هوایی‌ شهید ستاری‌ وابسته‌ به‌ نیروی‌ هوایی‌ ارتش‌ جمهوری‌ اسلامی‌ است‌ و دانشجویان‌ این‌ دانشگاه‌ از بدو ورود به‌ دانشگاه‌ یک‌ دانشجوی‌ نظامی‌ خواهند بود و در نهایت‌ به‌ عنوان‌ یک‌ افسر مهندس‌ یا کارشناس‌ فارغ‌التحصیل‌ می‌شوند.





توانایی‌های‌ لازم :
یک‌ خلبان‌ به‌ عنوان‌ فرمانده‌ هواپیمایی‌ که‌ میلیون‌ها دلار ارزش‌ دارد، حرف‌ اول‌ را در هواپیما می‌زند. به‌ همین‌ دلیل‌ باید آمادگی‌ کامل‌ را برای‌ احراز این‌ مسؤولیت‌ داشته‌ باشد که‌ این‌ آمادگی‌ در سه‌ مرحله‌ سنجیده‌ می‌شود. در مرحله‌ اول‌ داوطلب‌ شرکت‌ در آزمون‌ سراسری‌ آمادگی‌ علمی‌ خود را ثابت‌ می‌کند و همچنین‌ لازم‌ است‌ که‌ رشته‌ هوانوردی‌ (خلبانی‌) را جزو یکی‌ از ۹ انتخاب‌ اول‌ فرم‌ انتخاب‌ رشته‌ خود درج‌ کرده‌ باشد. در مرحله‌ بعد باید از لحاظ‌ جسمی‌ در معاینات‌ پذیرفته‌ شود که‌ در این‌ مرحله‌ یک‌ داوطلب‌ علاوه‌ بر خصوصیات‌ ظاهری‌ که‌ عبارتند از:


حداکثر سن‌ ۲۰ سال‌ تمام‌ (حتی‌ اگر خدمت‌ سربازی‌ را انجام‌ داده‌ باشد نباید بیشتر از ۲۰ سال‌ داشته‌ باشد)، حداقل‌ قد ۱۶۵ سانتی‌متر، داشتن‌ وزنی‌ متعارف‌ باید از سلامت‌ جسمانی‌ کامل برخوردار باشد‌. مثلاً باید دید چشم‌ او بوده‌ و کوررنگی‌ نداشته‌ باشد به‌ همین‌ دلیل‌ چشم‌ داوطلب‌ در سه‌ مرحله‌ معاینه‌ می‌شود همچنین‌ گوش‌ و حلق‌ و بینی‌ و قلب‌ یک‌ داوطلب‌ در سه‌ مرحله‌ معاینه‌ شده‌ و نهایتاً نوار مغزی‌ او برداشته‌ و دندان‌هایش‌ معاینه‌ می‌شود. چون‌ برای‌ مثال‌ اگر داوطلبی‌ چند عدد از دندان‌های‌ جلو را نداشته‌ باشد در فشار جوّ بالا دچار حالت‌ تهوع‌ می‌شود یا اگر بیش‌ از ۳ یا ۴ دندانش‌ ترمیم‌ شده‌ باشد، در حین‌ پرواز مشکل‌ خواهد داشت‌ در نهایت‌ در صورت‌ سلامت‌ جسمانی‌ کامل‌، از داوطلب‌ مصاحبه‌ عقیدتی‌ و حفاظتی‌ می‌شود. یک‌ دانشجوی‌ خلبانی‌ باید جسور، نترس‌ و شجاع‌ باشد و همچنین‌ لازم‌ است‌ که‌ عاشق‌ این‌ رشته‌ بوده‌ و فردی‌ منضبط‌ و منظم‌ باشد.





درس‌های‌ این‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصیل :

دروس‌ پایه‌:
ریاضی‌ ، فیزیک‌ پایه‌، آمار و احتمالات‌، معادلات‌ دیفرانسیل‌.





دروس‌ اصلی‌:
کامپیوتر و برنامه‌نویسی‌، ارتعاشات‌ عمومی‌، استاتیک‌، مبانی‌ مهندسی‌ برق‌، دینامیک‌ عمومی‌، اصول‌ ایمنی‌ پرواز، الکترونیک‌ عمومی‌، آئرودینامیک‌ عمومی‌، اصول‌ هوانوردی‌، موتورهای‌ هواپیما، سیستم‌های‌ الکتریکی‌ و الکترونیکی‌ هواپیما، ناوبری‌ هوائی‌ ، هواشناسی‌، فیزیولوژی‌ هوائی‌، قوانین‌ و مقررات‌ هوانوردی‌.





دروس‌ تخصصی‌:
مقاومت‌ مصالح‌، مبانی‌ مدیریت‌ و تحقیق‌ در عملیات‌، ایرودینامیک‌ سیالات‌ تراکم‌پذیر، انتقال‌ حرارت‌ عمومی‌، مکانیک‌ پرواز کاربردی‌، زبان‌ تخصصی‌، پرواز اولیه‌، پرواز پایه‌ ، پرواز پیشرفته‌ نظامی‌ ، پرواز تخصصی‌ نظامی‌.





شاخه‌ مراقبت‌ پرواز :
آن‌گاه که روی صندلی یک هواپیمای در حال پرواز بر فراز یکی از شهرهای بزرگ و پرجمعیت جهان نشسته‌اید، آسمان را خالی و آرام و بی‌سر و صدا و به رنگ اقیانوس آبی‌رنگ می‌بیند. اما اگر به صفحه رادار مراقبت پرواز فرودگاه آن شهر نگاه کنید، آن را همانند بزرگراهی مملو از اتومبیل مشاهده می‌کنید که با سرعتی بسیار در حال حرکت هستند. اتاق عملیات (کنترل راداری فرودگاه هواپیما) در فرودگاه هر شهر، اداره آسمان پر ترافیک آن شهر را به عهده دارد. در این اتاق، مسؤولان مراقبت پرواز با چشمانی دقیق و مراقب، تغییرات لحظه‌ای و کامپیوتری صفحات سبزرنگ رادار را زیر نظر دارند و با استفاده از رادار و رادیو، هواپیماها را در آسمان هدایت می‌کنند وبه خلبان‌ها دستور می‌دهند که به کدام سمت گردش کنند،‌ اوج بگیرند، فرود آیند و سرعتشان را زیاد یا کم کنند تا تداخلی پیش نیاید و از ایمنی کامل برخوردار گردند. شاخه‌ مراقبت‌ پرواز به‌ آموزش‌ و پرورش‌ متخصصان‌ برج‌ مراقبت‌ پرواز می‌پردازد. افرادی‌ که‌ در برج‌ مراقبت‌، کنترل‌ هواپیماهای‌ مسافربری‌ و شکاری‌ را برعهده‌ دارند تا هنگام‌ پرواز، بلند شدن‌ و نشستن‌، تداخلی‌ به‌ وجود نیاید و هواپیما فرود یا پروازی‌ ایمن‌ داشته‌ باشد. یک‌ متخصص‌ مراقبت‌ پرواز اطلاعات‌ لازم‌ را در زمینه‌ نحوه‌ وزش‌ باد، نوع‌ هوا و سمت‌ باند پروازی‌ از برج‌ مراقبت‌ پرواز گرفته‌ و براساس‌ آن‌، هواپیما را هدایت‌ می‌کند. در ضمن‌ کارکنان‌ مراقبت‌ پرواز، اولین‌ کسانی‌ هستند که‌ از وقوع‌ سانحه‌ آگاه‌ می‌شوند بنابراین‌ ضمن‌ رعایت‌ دستورالعمل‌ مربوط‌، باید با سریعترین‌ وسیله‌ ممکن‌ برای‌ نجات‌ سرنشینان‌ هواپیمای‌ سانحه‌ دیده‌ و از بین‌ نرفتن‌ آثار و شواهد و مدارک‌ مؤثر در بروز سانحه‌ اقدام‌ نمایند.





توانایی‌های‌ لازم :
پای‌ میکروفون‌ صحبت‌ کردن‌، یک‌ توانایی‌ است‌ و مراقب‌ پرواز باید از این‌ توانایی‌ برخوردار باشد؛ یعنی‌ باید بتواند در هر شرایطی‌ اطلاعات‌ لازم‌ را در اختیار خلبان‌ها قرار دهد. برای‌ مثال‌ اگر هوا خراب‌ باشد و خلبان‌ هم‌ دچار اضطراب‌ و هیجان‌ شده‌ باشد، این‌ مسؤول‌ مراقبت‌ پرواز است‌ که‌ می‌تواند به‌ خلبان‌ آرامش‌ دهد و باعث‌ شود که‌ هواپیما ایمن‌ بر زمین‌ بنشیند. همچنین‌ یک‌ مراقب‌ پرواز باید به‌ زبان‌ انگلیسی‌ مسلط‌ باشد. چون‌ باید با خلبان‌ها انگلیسی‌ صحبت‌ کند و خلبان‌ها نیز به‌ زبان‌ انگلیسی‌ پاسخ‌ بدهند.





درس‌های این رشته در طول تحصیل :

دروس‌ پایه‌:
ریاضی‌ عمومی‌، فیزیک‌، مبانی‌ و برنامه‌ریزی‌ کامپیوتر، معادلات‌ دیفرانسیل‌.





دروس‌ اصلی‌:
مبانی‌ مهندسی‌ برق‌، مکانیک‌، نقشه‌کشی‌ و نقشه‌خوانی‌ هوانوردی‌، الکترونیک‌ عمومی‌، سیستم‌های‌ کمک‌ ناوبری‌، ناوبری‌، هواشناسی‌ عمومی‌، سرویس‌ هواشناسی،‌ هوانوردی‌، مکانیک‌ پرواز، زبان‌ تخصصی‌، فرودگاه‌ها، حقوق‌ هواپیمایی‌، مبانی‌ مدیریت‌، اصول‌ مخابرات‌، اصول‌ رادار، کاربرد کامپیوتر و اتوماسیون‌ در مراقبت‌ پرواز، آمار و احتمالات‌ مهندسی‌.





دروس‌ تخصصی‌:
مراقبت‌ هوانوردی‌ و طرح‌ پرواز، سرویس‌های‌ ترافیک‌ هوایی‌، سرویس‌های‌ اطلاعاتی‌ هوانوردی‌، دستورالعمل‌های‌ ناوبری‌ و مراقبت‌ پرواز (کنترل‌ منطقه‌ای‌، کنترل‌ تقرب‌ و ارتفاع‌سنجی‌، برج‌ کنترل‌) ، دستورالعمل‌های‌ کنترل‌ هواپیما به‌ وسیله‌ رادار، آموزش‌ عملی‌ رادار، تجسس‌ و نجات‌، بررسی‌ سوانح‌، طراحی‌ دستورالعمل‌های ‌پرواز، عملیات‌ هواپیمایی‌، صلاحیت‌ پرواز، سیستم‌ ناوبری‌، ارتباطات‌ و نظارت‌ ماهواره‌ای‌، روش‌ تدریس‌ هواپیمایی‌، سیمولاتور برج‌ کنترل‌، سیمولاتور کنترل‌ منطقه‌ای‌، سیمولاتور تقرب‌ پرواز.





موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران :
شاخه خلبانی‌ تنها در دانشگاه‌ علوم‌ و فنون‌ هوایی‌ شهید ستاری‌ ارائه‌ می‌شود و تمامی‌ دانشجویان‌ این‌ دانشگاه‌ از بدو ورود بورسیه‌ می‌شوند و با درجه‌ ستوان‌ دومی‌ فارغ‌التحصیل‌ می‌گردند و در طول‌ خدمت‌ در نیروی‌ هوایی،‌ مسکنی‌ مناسب‌ و مطابق‌ ضوابط‌ نیروی‌ هوایی‌ دریافت‌ می‌کنند. شاخه‌ مراقبت‌ پرواز نیز در دانشگاه‌ علوم‌ و فنون‌ هوایی‌ شهید ستاری‌ و دانشکده‌ صنعت‌ هواپیمایی‌ کشوری‌ ارائه‌ می‌شود. گفتنی‌ است‌ تعدادی‌ از دانشجویان‌ دانشکده‌ صنعت‌ هواپیمایی‌ کشوری‌ از ترم‌ دوم‌ تحصیلی‌ ، در صورت‌ احراز شرایط‌ با توجه‌ به‌ نیاز شرکت‌های‌ هواپیمایی‌ بورسیه‌ خواهند شد و در صورت‌ سپردن‌ تعهد خدمت‌ از انجام‌ خدمت‌ وظیفه‌ معاف‌ می‌شوند


در کل برای خلبان مسافربری می توانید در کلاسها و دوره های مخصوص سازمان هواپیمایی شرکت کنید که شرایط بسیار سختی دارد و هزینه ی بسیار زیادی هم دارد.

منبع:blog.iranbm.com

----------


## Hell queen

این مطلب بالا که گذاشتم ابهاماتتون رو رفع میکنه.
جدا از اینا ، پذیرشش راحت نیست.مخصوصا قسمت معاینات جسمی.اگه کسی فقط یکی از اون شرایط رو نداشته باشه ردش میکنن.
بازم بهتره از اونایی که اطلاع دارن بپرسین.

----------


## saj8jad

> نه نميخوام خلبان جنگده شم مسافر كشي ميخوام بكنم با هواپيما


برا مسافر کشیش رو نمیدونم والا  :Yahoo (4): 
ماشین که هست حالا چرا با هواپیما میخوای مسافر کشی کنی!؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Alirezad_031

باید بری دانشکده افسری ,خلبانی مسافربری رو نمیان همینجوری تقدیمت کنن, باید اول جنگنده و بالگرد بلند کنی و خبره بشی, بعد اجازه ی پرواز با مسافربری رو بهت میدن, خود ارتش ازمون میگیره و نیرو میگیره

----------


## konkor-82

مصاحیه خلبانی 3 روز هست. میدونی یعنی چی؟؟؟ 
یه زمین فوتبال داره بای باید9 دور بزنی
خیلی خیلی مصاحبه سخت میگیرن
فقط دانشگاه ستاری خلبانی جذب میکنه
اگر علاقه داری حتما تلاشتو کن تا خلبان بشی

----------

